# 2013 Chevy 2500HD



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

I just bought a 2013 Chevy 2500HD that has the plow prep, towing prep, 6.0 gas engine. Thought it was coming through with the 6k lb front end. I was showing a buddy the truck over the weekend and noticed the sticker on the door said it had a 5200 lb front end. Called the dealer and they said they compared part number for part number to a 3500HD that does list a 6000 lb front end and they could not find any difference.

What/who do I believe? Am wanting the 6k lb front for the plow I want to hang on it.

Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

6000 lb FAWR is only available on Diesels. 5600 lb is as high as it goes on a gasser.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply B&B. The question I now have is what part makes it a 6000 lb front end? Torsion bars? Axles?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sometimes nothing is different other than the numbers on the door decal. Other times the torsion bars actually do differ, but they are the only thing that does regardless of the rated capacity. Everything else is the same, just like on the previous body styles.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually, you can get a gasser with the 6k. I believe any one ton has the 6k.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2006Sierra1500;1636313 said:


> Actually, you can get a gasser with the 6k. I believe any one ton has the 6k.


No sir. Not even a DRW gasser gets a 6000 lb FAWR. Has to be a Diesel.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hm?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112719


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Then perhaps we should notify GM THEIR paperwork is incorrect or been changed (since 2011) which is certainly possible as I know not all 3500's automatically receive a 6000lb FAWR. Plenty of those running around here with the 5600 lb


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

Where do I find the numbers from your chart B&B? Looking at my vin, I can not match anything up.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

What I was told ( by a chevy dealer) is you can only get the 6000lb front axels with a diesel and it has to have snow prep option code VYU. I'm starting to think that not all dealers are on the same page.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

What difference does it make? The diesel weighs 300 to 400lbs more than the gas,same carrying capacity.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2006Sierra1500;1636313 said:


> I believe any one ton has the 6k.


 Here's the spec's for the 3500's. Examples are for regular cab but those for extended and crew cab apply as well. These are the base axle ratings, and options such as VYU (for example) increase them from there. As you can see 6000 lb isn't standard equipment either in SRW or DRW, gas or Diesel. 5600 lb is the rather commonly seen one though.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

MidcoastMainiac;1636322 said:


> Where do I find the numbers from your chart B&B? Looking at my vin, I can not match anything up.


They won't match a specific VIN. The left column is the body configuration classifications GM uses as identification for the various body configurations available. And they are...

743 = Crew cab short bed
753 = Extended cab short bed
903 = Regular cab
943 = Crew cab long bed
953 = Extended cab long bed


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

Does buying a Chevy with a snow plow prep and/or trailer/heavy load package change the front end any over a truck that does not have those options?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

MidcoastMainiac;1636368 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Buying a Chevy with a snow plow prep and/or trailer/heavy load package change the front end any over a truck that does not have those options?


Absolutely, if you wouldn't have ordered plow prep (for example) your FAWR could be as low as 4400 lb (the base rating) depending on the specifics. Most 2500HD w/ plow prep will be either 5400 or 5600 for example. Again depends on the specifics though.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

So what do they change to increase the FAWR?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

MidcoastMainiac;1636371 said:


> So what do they change to increase the FAWR?


We covered it already in post #4. :waving:



B&B;1636283 said:


> Sometimes nothing is different other than the numbers on the door decal. Other times the torsion bars actually do differ, but they are the only thing that does regardless of the rated capacity. Everything else is the same.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

OK. I reread and am starting to understand(I think). I admit I must go over things a few times to understand.

If I understand correctly, I need to swap torsion bars from a diesel 3500HD to get my front end to get the 6k front end I wanted.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Possibly but not necessarily. Depends on which bars it's equipped with now and I think this is where alot of the confusion comes from. Different axle ratings can have the same bars, the actual axle rating is made up of the trucks actual configuration (unladen weight already on the axle based on the trucks actual configuration basically) and can be different even with the same bars. Which is why I stated sometimes the only true difference is the numbers on the door decal.

If you get the code for the existing bars you can compare them to a truck with a 6000 lb axle rating. This will tell you if yours is already equipped with the same bars as one with the heavier rating. Thus no changes even required. Not saying that will be the case in your case. Simply stating that it isn't uncommon and hasn't been all through the years of torsion bar suspension.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

OK, now I have something I can look for to see what I have in this truck. I just wish these dealerships had someone on site that could explain all of this for people like me that is concerned about these numbers.

And Thank you B&B for going through this with me.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

B&B;1636363 said:


> Here's the spec's for the 3500's. Examples are for regular cab but those for extended and crew cab apply as well. These are the base axle ratings, and options such as VYU (for example) increase them from there. As you can see 6000 lb isn't standard equipment either in SRW or DRW, gas or Diesel. 5600 lb is the rather commonly seen one though.


My 2011 HD 25 Extended Gas with plow prep has the 5200 on the door sticker

which is the same 5200 rating as the 2013 HD 35 gas (as listed on the bottom row of the posted chart) ...


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

5600lbs front is only available on 3500 IF you get a gas otherwise 5200lbs is tops in gas 2500. 6000lbs front if diesel and ordered with snow plow prep in both 2500 and 3500.

ONLY difference in ANY of this is the torsion bars, the higher the front gvrw the stiffer the torsion bars are.

You gain nothing by swapping bars until you NEED the stiffer bars to hold up the weight, first crank your stock bars and add the plow, IF you find the front does not do a good job of keep the nose up or you bottom out easily on small bumps THEN install the stiffer torsion bars. The 3500 gas w/snow plow prep will easily handle any plow on the market with ease!

Snow plow prep does have much longer torsion bar bolts that allow you to crank the bars up much farther.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

btw

My 2011 HD 25 Extended Gas with plow prep has the 5200 on the door sticker and when I lift my Fisher 9' HD my bumper drops LESS than 3/4 inch, & I never moved my torsion bars adjuster bolts - jus sayin


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

SMiller;1657573 said:


> 5600lbs front is only available on 3500 IF you get a gas otherwise 5200lbs is tops in gas 2500. 6000lbs front if diesel and ordered with snow plow prep in both 2500 and 3500.


Check that chart again. Extended cab long box and crew cab long box gas trucks have a 5600lbs FAWR with VYU plow prep. The others are 5200lbs. So...not _all_ 2500hd trucks are 5200lbs with VYU, but to get the 5600lbs front rating on all cab configurations, one must go for a 1 ton.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

SMiller;1657573 said:


> 5600lbs front is only available on 3500 IF you get a gas otherwise 5200lbs is tops in gas 2500. 6000lbs front if diesel and ordered with snow plow prep in both 2500 and 3500.
> 
> ONLY difference in ANY of this is the torsion bars, the higher the front gvrw the stiffer the torsion bars are.
> 
> ...


I just checked the door sticker on my 2013 2500 and I have the 5600 lb axle rating.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I recall when I bought my 2011 I brought a micrometer and measure the diameter of the torsion ars on the HD trucks in the lot. There were like 4 different sizes. My 3500HD reg cab had a 5600 front end but the crew torsion was a few mil wider (not sure if it was 2500HD or 3500HD) still rated at 5600 though.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jklawn&Plow;1664759 said:


> I recall when I bought my 2011 I brought a micrometer and measure the diameter of the torsion bars on the HD trucks in the lot. There were like 4 different.


There are precisely four sets that cover all FAWR's. so good investigative work on your part while purchasing. If more did that they'd have a lot less questionable decisions after that fact.


----------

